# Jeep Toad Information (If Your Interested!!)



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi All

Following another thread I put on here when I mentioned using my Jeep Grand Cherokee as a Toad, ive been inundated with PMs asking me what towing system I use and what conversions ive had done to the Jeep

So for all those asking the questions here goes........

Mine is a 2005 Jeep Grand Cherokee Overlander (with automatic transmission), towed behind my RV.

As the Jeep is full time 4 wheel drive you just stick it in Park and select neutral on the transfer box. this totally disengages the wheels from the gearbox and lets you tow it 4 wheels down behind the RV.

I use a falcon 2 towbar see here http://www.roadmaster-tow-bars.com/falcon2.php

And the adaptor kit for the Jeep http://roadmaster-tow-bars.com/search-results.php?year=2005&make=19&model=6

which is simplicity itself to both connect and fit (took me 1/2 hour to fit to the car). There are lots of other car adaptor kits available and not just for USA cars.

Look here for the full list http://roadmaster-tow-bars.com/bracket-search.php

I use a Brake Buddy braking system http://www.brakebuddy.com/index.shtml and yes I know all about the laws regarding mechanical braking systems for UK roads but they are clumsy, expensive to install and not transferable from vehicle to vehicle, where as the BB is.

I had an auto electrican install a simple plug system under the bonnet of the Jeep to activate the car lights with the RV lights so theres no need for a trailer board bashing the back of the car and no long cables running the full length of the car, just a 6 foot cable with 2 plugs on, 1 connects to the socket next to the towhitch and the other end plugs in under the bonnet into a socket.

For anyone wanting to adopt this system im sure if you ask Linda (LC1962) from Stateside she would do a sterling job at getting the whole system to this side of the pond for you at a good price.  The Yanks have used this system for years and if its good enough for them, its good enough for me!!!!! :wink:

Thanks for all your interest in my Toad and I hope this is of some help for all you nice folks out there. :wink:

Dazzer


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Plus if you've been to the States they tow 4 X 4 all the time behind RV's.

Thanks for the post Dazzer :wink:


----------

